# Disney movie..



## xmrsvindieselx (May 28, 2006)

OK so I have searched ALL over for this Disney movie that I remember when i was younger..but its a disney halloween movie and all I remember is that it wasnt cartoon and there were like witches/goblins/other scary things running around what i THINK was a haunted mansion..Captain Hook was in it too..I think.. lol.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





but if ANYONE knows what the movie is called, or where to get it.. I will love you forever!


----------



## xSazx (May 28, 2006)

I have no idea sorry, but take a look through here maybe you'll remember the title when you see it

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0000370/


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (May 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *xSazx* 
_I have no idea sorry, but take a look through here maybe you'll remember the title when you see it

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0000370/_

 
thanks!!!


----------



## .Serenity.Eludes. (May 29, 2006)

http://disneyvideos.disney.go.com/

if you find it you can go here to search/buy it. If its not for sell already you can send a request to disney (i had to do it w/ Beauty and The Beast. I dont trust ebay anymore lol).


----------



## xmrsvindieselx (May 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *.Serenity.Eludes.* 
_http://disneyvideos.disney.go.com/

if you find it you can go here to search/buy it. If its not for sell already you can send a request to disney (i had to do it w/ Beauty and The Beast. I dont trust ebay anymore lol)._

 

thanks!!


----------

